# Problem with two different videocards



## Astyanax (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello!

Anybody did manage to get two different videoadapters running on Xorg?

My operating system and software version:
FreeBSD 7.2
xorg-server-1.6.1,1
xf86-video-vesa-2.1.0_1
xf86-video-ati-6.12.2_1
I have two videocards: ATI Radeon 9250 and old S3 Trio64V+ (works only with "vesa" driver on Xorg).

Before applying dual-monitor configuration, I want to test monitors separately.
I take working single-monitor xorg.conf:


```
Driver "vesa"
BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"
```

Image goes to first monitor, ATI, this is normal.

Change configuration to:


```
Driver "vesa"
BusID   "PCI:2:7:0"
```

Image goes to first monitor anyway.
As I remember, on older X Server version (1.4.1) the text part is left on first screen, graphical part goes to second monitor.

In Xorg.0.log this text is written:


```
(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(--) PCI: (0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xf69f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000c000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0@1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xf69e0000/65536
(--) PCI: (0@2:7:0) S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] rev 84, Mem @ 0xf8000000/67108864, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
```

When I set AGP as primary adapter BIOS, everything draws on first monitor, if PCI - on second monitor, regardless what BusID value (PCI:1:0:0 or PCI:2:7:0) is set in xorg.conf.
If I try dual-monitor xorg.conf, two desktops simply draws to the same screen - for example: pointer goes out from left edge and appears from the right side.

I think this problem is in Xorg. Did anyone manage to set up dual-monitor configuration with different videoadapters?

P.S.: It "worked" on Xorg 1.4.1 - Separately on each monitor, and simultaneously but with garbage on the secondary monitor.


----------

